
TextExpander is now a subscription service - rmlewisuk
https://www.macstories.net/reviews/textexpander-updates-focus-on-new-service/
======
tnorthcutt
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%40textexpander](https://twitter.com/search?q=%40textexpander)

------
tnorthcutt
aText is a $4.99 alternative:
[http://www.trankynam.com/atext](http://www.trankynam.com/atext)

